# re-packaged Vincent Rims



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I was wondering, how this guy is getting away with this?
He's claiming them as his own brand. 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140553714940


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*huh?*

I didn't read it that way myself, but, I guess it could be construed that way.
he certainly doesn't say WHAT brand of wheels they are, but I don't see anywhere that he claims he manufactured them. 
I buy lots of wheels from Vincents and when I have paid for them and they are in my possession, they are MINE.
tomayto/tomahto


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

just curious why no one questions this sellers assertions of Aurora via AML(American Line)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AML-Brown-5...t=Slot_Cars&hash=item3a6a7345c1#ht_1030wt_952

.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Car Salesman*

Just another "Blingus McScrewdriver" winding bodies onto whatever chassis he can get his hands on, and then mashing on a complimentary set of Vincents...complete with the BOGUS stock Vincent tire. Big add, purdy pix, and blah blah blah.

He professes not to be a tuner, so he's a creator of pre-assembled slot car cores or kits? You pay a premium and still have to supply yer own voodoo to get them sorted out. Note that he doesnt realize or care that the chassis dont line up with his Cobra combinations. All the feel of Magilla Gorilla and the soul of Count Chocula. 

Maybe there's a market for this service? :freak:....Really? 

Kinda makes me weep for our hobby


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Yeah...*

But Bill... he wants to build me the car of my dreams and all I have to do is choose 1 out of 6 styles of wheels. Who cares about the chassis fit?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Look at his auction. Seems like a whole lotta work for 30 dollars to me.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Not if he saved the listing as a template and reuses it. He might have 30 of them cobras to sell, and he can just keep listing it over and over.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Here is the reply I got when I questioned his tactics.


sorry sonny, It is people like you who hurt this hobby that doesn't understand a business requires a profit to exist. I suppose my time building, tuning and shipping the car is worthless too? Do not contact me again or I will report youto ebay. kirb


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Okay time to be Devil's advocate again.
What is this guy doing that is so wrong? 
To me, He is filling a niche in the hobby for those that are either to lazy to do it themselves or they Just would rather pay somebody else to do it. He does not say that he fabricates any parts, he just says he "HAS" them. Granted most of us on Hobbytalk won't be buying from him because we already know how to work on the cars and get the parts cheaper. "BUT" he's playing to everybody else that might dabble in slot cars and not be as UP to date on the Info on where to get bodies/chassis's/Tires and Rims.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Best 2 outta 3 ?*



Gerome said:


> I suppose my time building, *tuning* and shipping the car is worthless too?


Apparently so, if we're to read his own listing... "Chassis will require some tuning and oil, I am not a chassis tuner 'yet', but this is an excellent Brand *NEW* platform to start with."

Seems to me it's not "wrong"... it just ain't quite right. This in a nutshell is actually what hurts this hobby.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Harold Sage said:


> Okay time to be Devil's advocate again.
> What is this guy doing that is so wrong?
> To me, He is filling a niche in the hobby for those that are either to lazy to do it themselves or they Just would rather pay somebody else to do it. He does not say that he fabricates any parts, he just says he "HAS" them. Granted most of us on Hobbytalk won't be buying from him because we already know how to work on the cars and get the parts cheaper. "BUT" he's playing to everybody else that might dabble in slot cars and not be as UP to date on the Info on where to get bodies/chassis's/Tires and Rims.


Thank You.
What difference is this to people paying 10 times as much for coffee at Starbucks than they can make it at home?
Convenience costs money.
JMHO, don't know the seller, don't care, your mileage may vary,
Keith


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dang it Harold! I wanted to be in league with the devil!

Be he a tuna, or be he not a tuna?

Nuther Dave read my mind. It's that he's operating up close to the treeline, where light and shadow confuse lil bunnies and tweety birds; and we cant get a clean shot at him. 

What IS known is that using Vincent tires is the slot car equivalent of the Way Back machine, a land where the tractive efforts of sink washers was considered state of the art. (so clearly, if yer paying anything above zero for his services, you've already over paid...snicker)

That auction reads like a game of three card Monty.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

This is the same guy with all the Batman "villian" or "goon" cars he has listed as NEW. I have reported him to fleabay and nothing happened to his false listings.


keep this in mind, I got warned by fleabay to change a listing or face suspension for listing a johnny lighting/autoworld car as ....... like afx.


Mr Kirby also did a buy it now on a white thunder cop car of mine for $55.00. I saw he had the 3 cop car set for buy it now $205.00. Didn't pay till I reported him to fleabay. 

He's a idiot....period.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

sethndaddy said:


> This is the same guy . . . also did a buy it now on a white thunder cop car of mine for $55.00. I saw he had the 3 cop car set for buy it now $205.00. Didn't pay till I reported him to fleabay.
> 
> He's a idiot....period.


Nice to know he buys also . . . added to my blocked bidder list. Thanks sethndaddy :thumbsup:


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Kirby sets the record straight:


silly boy,I tune because I can and I do it for FREE.You never claim to be something you're not.A good seller ALWAYS gives more than they advertise. That is why I don't claim to bea tuner. (yet)

You, on the other hand, are exactly what youadvertise.You have been reported to EBAY for yourharrassing emails to me. 

DO NOT RESPOND TO THIS EMAIL OR CONTACTME AGAIN. Or I will pursue this to thefurthest extent that Ebay will allow me to.

Oh, and as far as Hobby Talk Forum is concerned?If the rest of our hobby and those on the websiteare as eloquent, tactful and intelligent as you?

I fear for our hobby.kirb


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Take that Sonny. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

So he can tune but doesn't claim to be a tuner? Maybe he's a salmon? Rainbow trout maybe? :lol: Either way, something's fishy!!


----------



## mercury09 (Feb 17, 2002)

You can tune a piano, but you can't tuna fish?


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

IMHO the correct quote would be:

You can tune a guitar but you can't tuna fish - REO Speedwagon

And so it goes full circle as we are back with cars oops trucks.

BTW is there a great REO conspiracy on? There slot models of Macks and Merc etc but none of REO. See there's something really fishy.

Mario


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

foxkilo said:


> IMHO the correct quote would be:
> 
> You can tune a guitar but you can't tuna fish - REO Speedwagon
> 
> ...


Nope.

You can tune a PIANO but you can't tuna fish - REO Speedwagon

http://www.allmusic.com/album/you-can-tune-a-piano-but-you-cant-tuna-fish-r16459


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I can't tuna carp!!


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

Well I'm a bit on the "devil's advocate" side as I didn't really see the big deal in what he was doing. I mean every other Ebay listing throws "rare", "Hard to get" or "Collectible" in the description no matter how true that is or not. Buyer beware eh?


----------

